
What Can Be Done to Fix America's Coin Shortage? - jpkoning
https://www.aier.org/article/what-can-be-done-to-remedy-the-coin-shortage/
======
xsmasher
> My suspicion is that this divergence could have to do with the ongoing
> existence of the US penny

The penny should be gone. Same for the dollar bill; coins last 30 years vs
seven for cloth bills.

~~~
jpkoning
Yes, the penny should be gone.

But I disagree about the $1 note. According to the GAO, replacing the $1 note
with a $1 coin would actually result in a net loss to the government:

[https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/697778.pdf](https://www.gao.gov/assets/700/697778.pdf)

~~~
xsmasher
Thanks for the info; I hadn't heard about the increased life of paper bills.

